

AWS Olympics: Speed-Testing EC2 and S3 Across Regions - chookrl
http://blog.takipi.com/2013/03/20/aws-olypmics-speed-testing-amazon-ec2-s3-across-regions/

======
dbarlett
For anyone interested in optimizing S3 performance, I recommend Jim Sorenson's
"Building Scalable Applications on Amazon S3" from re:Invent.

[http://www.slideshare.net/AmazonWebServices/building-
scalabl...](http://www.slideshare.net/AmazonWebServices/building-scalable-
applications-on-amazon-s3-stg303)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYnVRYbUR6A>

~~~
nachteilig
His comments on hashing for S3 buckets were pretty interesting.

~~~
res0nat0r
Here's a very informative blog post by Doug Grismore that talks more about
this if you are interested:
[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/03/amazon-s3-performance-
tip...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/03/amazon-s3-performance-tips-tricks-
seattle-hiring-event.html)

------
cpa
Any idea why the results are not symmetrical? Upload from Virginia to
California is twice as fast as from California to Viriginia (and it's even
worse with US <-> Japan).

Are there strategical interests to not have a symmetric link?

~~~
datasage
Actually, the results are reverse from what you said (y-axis is the origin).
It likely has to do with traffic congestion coming out of each datacenter.
Virginia has by far the heaviest use out of all the datacenters.

------
toki5
You know, I know it's 2013 and all, and things like this shouldn't amaze me,
but the fact that you can get data from Australia to Brazil in _minutes_ is
still kind of astounding to me.

------
datasage
Australia is has low bandwidth to the rest of the world largely due its
geography and capacity/path of the undersea cables connecting the country.

Geographically its relatively close to Singapore (compared to other data
centers anyway), all of the cables from the eastern side of the country either
go up to Japan via Guam or go to the US via Hawaii. Its not uncommon to see a
route from Sydney to Singapore go through the US, and/or Japan before reaching
Singapore.

------
oscarwao
Keep in mind that the S3 Virgnia location (known as US Standard Regionin AWS
terms) includes endpoints in Virginia and in the Pacific Northwest. Hence that
may be why the Virginia to Virginia numbers were high compared to the other
regions.

"The US Standard Region automatically routes requests to facilities in
Northern Virginia or the Pacific Northwest using network maps."
<http://aws.amazon.com/s3/>

~~~
donavanm
The us-east and SEA end points for US Standard buckets are directly
addressable as well. Consistency will be tighter if you PUT and GET to the
same endpoint.

Edit: that's be s3-external-1.amazonaws.com for us-east and
s3-external-2.amazonaws.com for the PNW. See
<https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=185820>

------
eran_rl75
Interesting!! We've tried conducting similar tests where I work a few months
ago. We had to deploy a few servers and tried to figure out the optimal
spread.

------
tawgx
Thanks for putting this up. I'd be very intrested to know if anyone has ever
done a similar test with Azure?

~~~
chookrl
We haven't tested Azure Cloud Storage. However, we did test other cloud
computing hosts such as GoGrid and Rackspace. Their upload speeds were almost
the same and sometimes even better than EC2 when uploading to AWS S3. Perhaps
we will test Azure in a follow-up post.

------
blahpro
Interesting. It might also be useful to see latencies between regions (or even
availability zones).

